# ادارة الجودة فى مشاريع التشييد



## adamhagwab (16 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه محاضرة تم اعدادها لمهندسين يعملون فى مشروع طريق , ارجو ان تكون مفيدة للاخوة اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## adamhagwab (16 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/WWFU4hm-/QM_in_Construction_.html


----------



## adamhagwab (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*محتويات المحاضرة*

Quality Management in
Construction Projects
 Introduction to Project Management
 Historical Background about QM
 Project Quality management System
 Quality Problem assessment (Case)
 Cost of Quality Management
 ITP


----------



## md1 (21 يناير 2011)

عفا إساتاذ الرابط لا يعمل ممكن أن ترسله رة ثانية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## almass (6 فبراير 2011)

md1 قال:


> عفا إساتاذ الرابط لا يعمل ممكن أن ترسله رة ثانية ولك جزيل الشكر



الرابط شغال وبامكانك تحميله من المرفقات​


----------



## md1 (7 فبراير 2011)

شكر جزيلا" إستاذ على الرد


----------



## Jamal (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## iraqivisionary (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلال السعدي (27 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## himaelnady (1 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسامنت (13 مارس 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## حسامنت (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الغريب2007 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

